# Train room ready! The building begins.



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

The space and floor are done. Lumber and plywood stacked. Some of the track is here. More switches on the way. I'm starting to layout the shadow station and ramp.
I'm using Piko and LGB material for these and any hidden sections. I hope to use code 250 brass and wood ties in the viewable areas.










The ramp circles the outer perimeter once and has a grade of 2.9 %. 
Here the plan. The ramp overlies the shadow station in some parts.









The 3D image should make this clearer.










Will keep you updated as things progress.
Have a great day!

TOM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm jealous Tom 

I'd love to have a room big enough to build my layout inside an air conditioned room. Your layout design looks great. 

Looking forward to your progress pics.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Started with the mid section of the ramp against the back wall. 2x3s screwed into the studs.










I figure 8" width for the ramp should be adequate.










I also started the first table at the critical position to insure the 8' diameter of the tracks.










More pictures as the work progresses.
TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Got a little more done. Here a Panorama view taken with my new iphone 5S I got yesterday. 










A closeup view of the table. The left part is the place for the computer and programing track.










The next section is still missing the plywood. The ramps in the closets are done.










The section in front of the window will have three ramps, the one closest to the window down to the shadow station, the next 10" from the window going up to the lumber area, and the last over the first going up to the mining area.











In the corner the ramp to the shadow station.










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

Evening Tom,

This project looks very exciting. You're work is off to a fine start and it will be fun seeing it come together. The room seems to be a perfect spot. 

I'll be enjoying your progress.

Ron


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun, I really need to get back on the horse with my layout


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

The first tracks are down. I'm starting in the areas that will not be seen and will be harder to get to later. I'm using LGB and PIKO track and switches in these areas. The track is laid on felt (carpet underlay) to decrease the noise.
In my experience this works much better than cork.
Large headed screws every three or four holes should hold them in position. 










At the start of the lower ramp I put down a PIKO curved switch.
Since the inside radius is less than 4 feet and some of my engines (i.e. the RhB 2-8-0) require this as a minimum. I operated on the switch and was able to increase the inner radius to 4 feet.










More next week.
Have a great day
TOM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very good Tom


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

The work continues.
Using the carpet felt has the additional advantage of easily making a slight elevation in the curves by underlaying an additional thin strip under the felt on the outer curve.
This results in a tilt of about 2-3 degrees.










Table building and track laying continues. 










The lower ramp is progressing well.










I have also installed construction lights under the tables.










Have a great day.

TOM


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I like the carpet underlay idea, looks good! 
Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi again,

Quick pix from todays progress.










TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
More progress today. This panorama taken from the other side.










Continuation of the connecting ramp. 










The base of the next table. 










Have a good Columbus Day.
TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Had friends bring up more plywood. More table built. The large opening is for the transfer table.










Also more 2x4s and 2x3s. The ramp is finished and I laid more track for the shadow station. I want to finish these before I put plywood on the tables above it. 










Using the Kiss RhB car to check clearances. It's probably the longest I'll be running.










Have a great day.

TOM


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that's all I've got! Wow 

Dave


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I've started to install some of the wireing under the table. Running the main power lines using 12 gauge stranded speaker wire with four wires. Red-black for DCC and yellow-white for AC.
Since I only have 24" or less clearance I needed help. I decided to alter one of my furniture movers.
Added plywood platform, some 2x4 pieces and a small piece of plywood.
Voila, an under-table roller:










The head board is hinged and a piece of 2x4 with a single screw allows me to easily raise the head set.
Works great (still need to attach a better cushion) and was pretty cheap.

Have a great day

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have finished the framing of the main level. I won't finish laying the plywood until the tracks have been laid on the floor, the power cables installed and the shadow station turnouts are connected.
Here a few pictures:

Panorama from south-west:










view from south










Panorama from north-east 





















Have a great day.

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,


This is an update to my layout plan.
The floor level (shadow station) should end up like this.
The loop with 5 additional sections in the loop for trains ready to go.
7 additional dead end sidings for "storage". 










On the main level the engine house has been narrowed to 4 bays.
The main station area is somewhat larger and hopefully less crowded.
Entrance and exit also changed. 










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

I've made a little progress. The ramp from the shadow station on the floor to the main level is done and the tracks have been laid.










There will be 2 drawbridges to allow easy access to the center.

Closed 










Open











The lower portion is installed.










With a hinge on the left.










I still have to do the power connections and install guide to keep the tracks aligned.
Have a great day

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Although not finished, I have published my new F-scale website.
Click the link in the signature to get there.
I'm happy for any constructive criticism or recommendation.
Have a great day

By the way it's bilingual (English/German) including the picture captions.

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to update a thread and discovered that none of my pictures are displayed. I checked my library and it was empty.
I'm trying to get hold of the webmaster to see what happened. I became a 1st class member on March 31, 2013 and paid for 2 years, so that shouldn't be the problem.

Anyway otherwise I had a great day. I've been working on the control area. The main transformer (20 amp Digitrax) is hooked up. The shelving is done.











The transformer extends through the wall. Takes up less space in the work area and the hot air goes in the closet. 










I also hooked up the Lenz controller and wired some of the ramp tracks.
I'm using the same method that I used in Innsbruck. I cut sprung picture frame holders for metal picture frames (free at the Hobby Lobby) in half and drilled a hole.










I inserted them between the brass rail and the plastic tie connections. Then just screwed them in. Works great and due to the passing trains, corrosion doesn't stay.
You can't beat the price compared to a $15 LGB connecter.










And the trains run- 










They are running. (I haven't wired the bridge yet).

Kiss K-36 runs down the ramp 




Kiss Crocodile going up the ramp 





Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,
A quick update. Did a lot of prep work but got a little more track down.





















Spent most of the weekend on software. Try to get Lenz and ESU equipment working. Loading drivers ;(. Trying to upgrade Windows XP running on Parallels on my Apples. 
Also trying to install ESU decoder in my RhB G 4/5 - 107 










I really hate Windows but have to use it.
Have a great dayTOM


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the progress reports and all the photos. I have really been enjoying them. You are going to have a great layout.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi again,

Got a little more track down in the shadow station.










I also laid down some loose track to see how the sidings might work.










A similar mirrored branch would be next to this one.










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
A little more progress laying track. I laid continuous felt in this area since I'm thinking of making a small Thomas Tank engine station accessable to younger children.




















Have a good day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi again,

A little more progress. Started wiring track in the shadow station-










Also started making a platform over the exposed portion of the shadow station. It will protect the trains as well as be a step up to the layout.










Have a great day.

TOM


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

This is going to be a great layout, you can count on me following this intensely. One question though, on the left side of your track plan where those two sidings are, shouldn't there be a switch lead? Or are those tracks purely for display?

Either way, great layout!

--James


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

hi James,
I'm not quite sure where you mean. In all there a four levels. Floor level for storage with ramp circling up.
Main level with ramp going up on the left to the logging on the right.
There a switch back up to the mining area.
If you mean the plan of the floor level, true tracks on the left are only a portion of the main level tracks to show the connection. The 3D view man be more helpful. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/127931/Default.aspx 

TOM


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Never mind, it all makes sense now. Thank you. I was referring to the last plan to be published about three posts above, but it all makes sense now. 

--James


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

there's enough wood in your benchwork to make a tree blush...very nice.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

An update. Small progress with track laying. Shadow station almost done:











An updated track plan for the ground floor:











And this is the corresponding track plan on my new ECos2 ESU Command Station. Touching the switches will change them.











This is a picture of the train control touch screen with two of my engines (Uploaded original engine pix)










So far a very good system.
Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom 

Your layout looks awesome, but how do you plan to un-couple the loco from the frt cars at the side tracks back under the tables? Or maybe you plan to leave a loco attached to each run of frt cars.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By rlvette on 17 Dec 2013 08:31 AM 
Hi Tom 

Your layout looks awesome, but how do you plan to un-couple the loco from the frt cars at the side tracks back under the tables? Or maybe you plan to leave a loco attached to each run of frt cars. 
Hi rivette,
Since I am using DCC I plan on having at least one switcher with electronic couplers. Switchers are often used to bring cars to the engine. In some cases crawl under the table. Access is adequate.
Have a Merry Christmas
TOM


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Really wonderful work. That ECos2 ESU Command Station seems to be far and away the most advanced system I've ever seen. Or even heard of. I could never use it on mine but it would sure be fun to just watch it work.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*A milestone for me.*

Hi Everyone,

This is my up to date switching plan for the lower level. Switch names include the level, direction and digital address starting at 1. Signals (actually isolated track segments) start at 101.










Updated layout control. I still have to insert the routes where there are spaces.










In the ECoS command station there is more information stored.










I document each cable with a picture of the wiring and have an Excel spreadsheet with the info.











Just came back from my layout. I finished laying all the track for the shadow station. I also installed felt carpet underlay in the spur area and all the track. 
All track separators isolating the segments are also installed.
Wiring of the first 12 switches including running the cables to the panel in the closet is done. I am using a four wire 18 gauge stranded cable. White and black for the LGB switch machines and green and red for the DCC track.

Here some pix:























































More wiring tomorrow.

TOM


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's fun to watch your progress Tom!


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

All I can say is awesome!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Had been watching with interest. Any update with pics?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Started laying track on main level*

Hello everyone,
I've finally started laying track on the main level. The shadow station on the floor as well as the ramp has been finished including wiring of two ECoSDetectors for the track segments and 22 switches.
I decided to change the upper level somewhat. I moved the transferrable and am placing the engine house on the other side. I also reduced the tacks to open things up a little.










I"m using code 250 brass rails and pine ties I cut with the table saw and stained with SOS pads in balsalmic vinegar. They are hand spiked and connect to the switches am I building.



















Progress is slow but it looks good. 

TOM


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good to see you back.
John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, I understand slow. Mine has been a multi year process. I've basically got track in place but have not yet done the ballast as I've got to get at least one engine converted with Locolinc and Phoenix so I can test actual running in case I need to make changes. Just not enough play time available these days.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Update*

Just an update to my shadow station diagram.

The red segments indicate occupied segment.
Four segment of each detector shows the locos name if the decoder is RailCom.
Switches are changed by touching them.
The small buttons are routes which switch all the switches in the route.
The black squares link to another track diagram.










TOM


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty awesome software. Nice clean schematic.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*some progress*

Hello again,

I've made a little progress especially with the electronics. I have added an 8 amp booster and a third ECoSDetector.










More wiring under the tables.










I finished installing and connecting the engine house 










Since the entrance to the transfer table could only be made with an S-curve I decided to widen the pit.










I opened the tabletop and reframed the base including an extra leg.










Cut off the end of the pit and am in the process of rebuilding it.










Since the shadow station and ramp are finished, I placed my iPhone on the back of the tender of my Kiss K-36 and shot a quick video.






TOM


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, I love that first photo of the engine shed!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What a neat ride!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Thank you for posting. Impressive!

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the engine house scratch built?

Dave


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Engine house?*



cocobear1313 said:


> Is the engine house scratch built?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Essentially yes.
More info at: http://www.thomasfrede.com/enginehouse.html

TOM


----------

